# Alternative iCloud



## Sirpheles (9 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais prochainement souscrire à l’offre 2To iCloud, mais je souhaite également conserver mes données chez moi.

Je possède déjà un NAS Synology DS414J, il est devenu très lent et a énormément de mal à gérer Moment.
Un collègue m’a parlé de Synology Photo sur DSM7, mais il est très critique sur les performances de cette nouvelle version avec son NAS.

Je souhaite une solution qui me permette de conserver correctement mes live photo.
J’aimerais aussi bénéficier d’une sauvegarde synchronisée. 

Avez-vous des recommandations pour compléter ma sauvegarde iCloud ? Des retours d’expérience ?


----------



## ericse (10 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir,
En complément d'iCloud j'ai une copie de mes photos dans une arborescence de répertoires sur le NAS et sur un disque externe. 
J'y mets aussi les RAW et les Vidéos qui prendraient trop de place sur iCloud.
Et 2 To c'est bien à partager à plusieurs, mais si tu es seul dessus ça fonctionne généralement assez mal : il y a trop d'écart entre la taille du cloud et la place disponible sur la plupart des appareils connectés dessus.


----------



## Sirpheles (10 Novembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> En complément d'iCloud j'ai une copie de mes photos dans une arborescence de répertoires sur le NAS et sur un disque externe.
> J'y mets aussi les RAW et les Vidéos qui prendraient trop de place sur iCloud.
> Et 2 To c'est bien à partager à plusieurs, mais si tu es seul dessus ça fonctionne généralement assez mal : il y a trop d'écart entre la taille du cloud et la place disponible sur la plupart des appareils connectés dessus.


Bonsoir,

Merci pour ton retour. 
J’ai déjà ce fonctionnaire pour les RAW provenant de mon Reflex. 
Mon problème est surtout lié aux photos et vidéos pas toujours bien gérées par Synology. Les Live Photo en particulier qui finissent par être convertie en vidéo.

iCloud est à ma connaissance le seul service capable de gérer ce type de media correctement.

Comment tu stockes ce type de fichiers sur ton NAS ?


----------



## ericse (10 Novembre 2021)

Sirpheles a dit:


> iCloud est à ma connaissance le seul service capable de gérer ce type de media correctement.
> Comment tu stockes ce type de fichiers sur ton NAS ?


Ca dépend de ce que tu entends par "géré correctement"   

Quand j'exporte une photo une Live Photo depuis Photos, ça donne un fichier heic plus un fichier mov (une vidéo donc) qui sont parfaitement bien stockés sur le NAS ou sur le disque externe. Et si je les réimporte dans Photos, ça donne à nouveau une Live Photo comme si elle venait d'être prise.


----------



## Sirpheles (10 Novembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Ca dépend de ce que tu entends par "géré correctement"
> 
> Quand j'exporte une photo une Live Photo depuis Photos, ça donne un fichier heic plus un fichier mov (une vidéo donc) qui sont parfaitement bien stockés sur le NAS ou sur le disque externe. Et si je les réimporte dans Photos, ça donne à nouveau une Live Photo comme si elle venait d'être prise.


Sur DS Photo je n’ai pas ce comportement. 
Les live sont convertis en MOV et j’ai une copie photo. Mais si je télécharge cette image ce n’est plus un live sur mon iPhone.

Quel modèle de NAS possèdes-tu ? Quelle application tu utilises ?


----------



## ericse (10 Novembre 2021)

Les Live Photos sont convertis en 2 fichiers (la photo pleine résolution en HEIC et et l'animation en MOV) lorsque j'exporte depuis Photos sur Mac. Ensuite je copie ces fichiers sur un répertoire du NAS (QNAP) sans utiliser d'application particulière. Je peux ouvrir la photo et/ou l'animation en cliquant dessus.


----------



## Sirpheles (10 Novembre 2021)

J’ai un Syno qui récupère toutes les photos de la journée et qui les sauvegardes automatiquement. 
Ce que je cherche c’est un système similaire. 

Actuellement à part réinvestir dans un NAS plus performant, j’ai du mal à voir d’autres issues.


----------



## ericse (10 Novembre 2021)

A mon avis il n'y a pas de NAS plus riche en fonctionnalités qu'un Synology. Si tu le trouves un peu trop lent, un nouveau plus performant pourra aller plus vite, mais il ne fera pas plus de chose.

Je suppose que ton NAS utilise une app pour récupérer les nouvelles photos, elle est installée ou ? (Mac, iPhone, autre ?)


----------



## Sirpheles (10 Novembre 2021)

Oui il s’agit de DS Photo qui est l’app native Synology. Elle est installée sur mon iPhone. 

Ils ont évolués et on sorti l’application Moment. Elle gère bien, mais gourmande et apparemment déjà obsolète avec la nouvelle version Synology.
La nouvelle version de Synology propose Synology Photo, mais ça semble extrêmement gourmand en ressources aussi. Mon collègue qui possède un NAS bien plus récent que le miens souffre beaucoup.

Je n’avais pas tellement envie de changer de Nas mais j’ai l’impression que je ne vais pas vraiment avoir le choix.


----------

